# Who is Bob Rose?



## Tames D (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone have any information about Mr. Rose?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 7, 2006)

Head of the British Kenpo Karate Union. 

http://www.bkku.com


----------



## jonah2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUI-GON said:


> Anyone have any information about Mr. Rose?


 
Sir,

What type of information do you require. There are first second and third generation students of Mr Rose registered on this forum

Cheers - jonah


----------



## Tames D (Sep 10, 2006)

jonah2 said:


> Sir,
> 
> What type of information do you require. There are first second and third generation students of Mr Rose registered on this forum
> 
> Cheers - jonah


 
Just curious about his background. I saw some pictures of him recently but don't know much about him.


----------



## jonah2 (Sep 11, 2006)

QUI-GON said:


> Just curious about his background. I saw some pictures of him recently but don't know much about him.


 
Try here: http://www.bkku.com/History.htm for history of the BKKU and here: http://www.bkku.com/profiles/prMasterRose.htm for a profile of Mr Rose himself. 

If you have any other questions perhaps it would be an idea to post on the BKKU forum here: http://pub3.bravenet.com/forum/show.php?usernum=202059768&cpv=2 

Hope this helps

Cheers - Jonah


----------



## Tames D (Sep 11, 2006)

jonah2 said:


> Try here: http://www.bkku.com/History.htm for history of the BKKU and here: http://www.bkku.com/profiles/prMasterRose.htm for a profile of Mr Rose himself.
> 
> If you have any other questions perhaps it would be an idea to post on the BKKU forum here: http://pub3.bravenet.com/forum/show.php?usernum=202059768&cpv=2
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hung (Sep 13, 2006)

There is a debate going on about Bob rose on the KenpoFellowship, be warned its not for the feint hearted, heres the link
http://www.officialinternationalkenpofellowship.com/  just go to the forum section and click kempo.
If anyone knows who he studied Hung Gar with, where and when I would be very interested.


----------



## JamesB (Sep 14, 2006)

Hung said:


> There is a debate going on about Bob rose on the KenpoFellowship, be warned its not for the feint hearted, heres the link
> http://www.officialinternationalkenpofellowship.com/ just go to the forum section and click kempo.
> If anyone knows who he studied Hung Gar with, where and when I would be very interested.


 
I wouldn't take that site too seriously, a lot of egos and personal agendas on display. The article by Gary Ellis in particular is heavily biased. I don't know why he has issues with Mr Rose and the BKKU but there is a lot of history there. Ellis seemed convinced that Mr Rose did not receive a 1st Dan from the IKKA, dispite the fact that Mr Rose owns a certificate *clearly* stating this fact. Get this: Ellis also seemed to believe that he and his students are 1st generation students of Mr Parker because he happened to once grade in front of him... imo this is a fantasy, someone claiming to be a 1st gen student of Parker when they are clearly not.

The whole thing about Rose not teaching 'Ed Parkers Kenpo' is complete garbage. Anyone who disputes this can call us up and arrange a visit and then make up *your *mind if we're doing kenpo or not. Ellis's entire argument revolves around Mr Rose not being a member of the IKKA. Using this same argument it can be said that anyone not currently training under the IKKA is also not doing kenpo. Errrrm what?

I don't imagine that thread on the kenpo-fellowship site will get anywhere, for a start no-one takes that stuff seriously.

Hung: If you are so interested in knowing where Mr Rose studied Hung Gar then why don't you contact the BKKU? It's no secret - to the best of my knowledge Mr Rose studied in Hong Kong or someplace like that - he did tell me but I can't remember much of the details. He achieved a black-sash I do know that (maybe even a 3rd, memory very hazy).


----------



## Doc (Sep 14, 2006)

JamesB said:


> I wouldn't take that site too seriously, a lot of egos and personal agendas on display. The article by Gary Ellis in particular is heavily biased. I don't know why he has issues with Mr Rose and the BKKU but there is a lot of history there. Ellis seemed convinced that Mr Rose did not receive a 1st Dan from the IKKA, dispite the fact that Mr Rose owns a certificate *clearly* stating this fact. Get this: Ellis also seemed to believe that he and his students are 1st generation students of Mr Parker because he happened to once grade in front of him... imo this is a fantasy, someone claiming to be a 1st gen student of Parker when they are clearly not.
> 
> The whole thing about Rose not teaching 'Ed Parkers Kenpo' is complete garbage. Anyone who disputes this can call us up and arrange a visit and then make up *your *mind if we're doing kenpo or not. Ellis's entire argument revolves around Mr Rose not being a member of the IKKA. Using this same argument it can be said that anyone not currently training under the IKKA is also not doing kenpo. Errrrm what?
> 
> ...



Better than that, although I was not in attendance (as a working uniform cop), I personally remember Ed Parker speaking highly of Bob Rose right after he was graded. Parker was very impressed with his Hung Gar background, as he and I both had backgrounds in the Traditional Chinese Arts and discussed it quite a bit.

For reasons I'm not fully aware of, there are some who have chosen to attack this man, in spite of all of his obvious accomplishments and contributions to the arts. I can tell you without reservation he is the real deal, and a most humble and dedicated martial artist. For those who have a problem with him, put me on your list as well.


----------



## Hung (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi James,
The kenpofellowship, does seem to have a lot of issues with a lot of people, a bit like the inquisition lol. 
Thanks for the offer to visit, but its a bit too far, anyway it would be your Hung Gar that I would want to see not Kenpo.
If he got his cert from Parker then that settles it.
I did not finish Elliss article, so I did not get to, or would I have understood this 1st generation stuff!
I would be very interested in your masters Hung Gar (Hong Kong) lineage, could you find out who he trained with and when?
Thanks
Hung King


----------



## Hung (Sep 14, 2006)

James,
I found your site and my questions have been answered, well kinda,I still do not know who master Roses Hung Gar teacher was ?
The time frame seems to be a bit vague with a gap from 64 to 74, was your master teaching Hung Gar in the England during this time and was still studying with his family from HK.
Hung King


----------



## JamesB (Sep 15, 2006)

Hung said:


> James,
> I found your site and my questions have been answered, well kinda,I still do not know who master Roses Hung Gar teacher was ?
> The time frame seems to be a bit vague with a gap from &#8220;64&#8221; to &#8220;74&#8221;, was your master teaching Hung Gar in the England during this time and was still studying with his &#8220;family&#8221; from HK.
> Hung King


 
Hi,
I've not heard that Mr Rose ever taught Hung Gar inside the UK - if he did it was on a very small scale compared to his kenpo teachings. (I'm not saying he didn't, I've just not anything to suggest this). AFAIK his Hung Gar training occurred during his time in the military, when he returned to the UK he became involved in kenpo. I believe this '64 - 74' gap was military postings, I have no idea what martial-arts training Mr Rose was involved in during that time (I guess he wasn't based in the UK anyway). I would conjecture that he still practiced Hung Gar by himself but I really don't know if he returned to Hong Kong (but probably not). 

Next time I see him I'll try and remember to ask who his Hung Gar teacher was - being Hong Kong I would guess a Chinese gentleman because Mr Rose has said (to me at least) that he had difficulty understand what was being verbally said, he always had to learn by mainly copying the actions of the teachers and communicating via body language etc. I'd say this was not an uncommon way for westerners to train during that period. 

With a Hung Gar background I am also guessing that aspects of that system, perhaps even training methods, could have influenced Mr Rose's kenpo and the way he taught it. I really don't know, I've only been studying kenpo for the last 10 years. We do have a couple of 'Hung Gar derived' forms, we call them 'Book Set' and 'Two Man Set'. I believe these also go by the name 'Panther Set' and 'Tiger & Crane Set' ??? They've probably been 'kenpo-ised' to some extent, but we teach them at around black-belt level, a few other kenpo schools have these forms as well but they are not common-place (not part of a standard kenpo curriculum anyway).


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jan 24, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> Anyone have any information about Mr. Rose?


 I met Mr Rose afew times in the '90s. I was deeply impressed by his EPAK and his nature. He is a humble and generous man who really knows his stuff. He also really seems to care about his students and those training with him.
I've heard some negative things about him in the past. The funny thing is that he has rarely ever replied to the egotists that slam him. He doesn't have to. He is cleary the "top dog" in England.


----------

